# the pill and ibs



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

hey guys,

so I've been on the pill for almost a year now, and usually it doesn't seem to effect my digestive system at all and all seems to be fine. however, of late, I have broken my watch which used to go off whenever I needed to take my pill and hence haven't been as good at remebering when to take my pill every night. also, of late, my ibs seems to have worsened a little at night, giving me cramps and a fair bit of gas.

could this have something to do with not taking the pill at the right time everyday and confusing my reproductive / digestive system? or would it be unrelated?

thank you


----------



## beckylouise95 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes it could, my consultant put me on the evra patch which is the pill in patch form so I wouldn't forget it. The hormones in the pill helps to regulate the ibs and and type of life style change can interfere with it. I know this is months later but I hope it helped. Better late than never


----------



## oscarbravo (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Guy's this is something have been looking into with us males where have an Estrogen boost as spoke to someone that is taking already and he like me has Fibro and like me has had sooooooooooo many tests/meds etc for IBS inc bladder as believe IBS esp with fibro is hormonal/status rather than food issues by the way fibro manifests it's self on us as found many things are missing or altered with Fibro as many not only get IBS but also bladder problems which are linked to each other.

He did say it has helped him plus sleeps better which i think or sure is one of the areas that makes IBS worse with bad sleep as things if your tired always feel worse like when you have had a very late night and get up next day and feel crap.

They have gave him a combi pill to try with progesterone as that also helps with smooth muscles which bladder and bowel are along with prostate it also found helps with asthma and MS!

Been doing a lot of research into it but can't find many open info there is some but got told there is research going on into this but we think open info(what find on net)is being surpressed as med co's are not wanting us to find too much out for ourselves so they can bring out wonder meds! like they do.

Im looking to ask my quack about trying to see if will help me as it's not what im eating as thought gluten ie bread etc as left along then had other day and nothing also other week had fish and chips(very good quality) and had upset then last week had and nothing stomach good had same with jacket potato and not much there to upset you so im sure it's like i said above an hormonal type thing for many?.

The one i got recommended to try is zoely as quite natural(not so harsh on body)as more natural ingredients i don't mind try it as quite interesting research esp if keep getting the runs as are just washing all the nutrients out of body instead of absorbing them as fats are easily absorbed so hopefully will help to settle it down obviously have to keep check on it for side effects but being more natural type should be easier/better but can always just stop and it clears system in short while they said.

They have used pill on males before for other things like acne as one of my friends friends had to take for that. but many drugs are being crossed used now as finding working on things that wasn't thought of for.

But i also think a lot of these meds for things like fibro are more for global corp's pockets/benefit than ours.as im sure many of you are aware.


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not sure about the schedule of you taking the pill affecting IBS, but I definitely know that the week before I'm supposed to start the placebo pills my symptoms get much, much worse. I do know quite a lot of people get D around their period because of the changes in hormones and whatnot. Did your watch break around the time of placebo pills? That may have been some of the problem. Overall, I don't see the pill helping much with regulating my symptoms though....


----------



## celliluis (May 21, 2014)

HELLO..

Yes it could, my advisor put me on the evra spot which is the tablet in spot kind so I wouldn't ignore it. The testosterone in the tablet allows to control the ibs and and kind of lifestyle modify can intervene with it. I know this is several weeks later but I wish it assisted. Better delayed than never


----------



## Benzo Belly (May 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. Even with low-dose BC, the first week of pills has been making me terribly nauseous w/ diarrhea and gas.

I stumbled upon an article that said you can insert the pill vaginally if nausea is a problem. I'd never heard this so I checked multiple sources and it appears to be legit. So of course I tried it  Been doing it for about 5 days with no noticeable problems. Granted, I'm not trying to prevent pregnancy with the pill, so you might ask your doc before trying it if you rely on your BC to avoid pregnancy. The logic behind it is that vaginal insertion bypasses the stomach and liver, which is where the GI side effects occur. I've certainly felt better in my tummy since making the change.


----------



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

thanks everyone! for a while this problem wasn't really effecting me as I got my watch fixed after three months so my routine was back on track 
but I've been getting intense cramps again pre period and post period so I'm going to go to the gp this week and see what's up!

once again thank you all! your help is highly appreciated


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I remember reading somewhere that progesterone as opposed to estrogen is more constipating. It said if you get diarrhea to try taking more progesterone heavy pills instead of estrogen heavy. I don't know if this is true or not but I am sure there is some info out on the internet. From my experience I used to use a progesterone heavy pill when I first started and I did not have any negative symptoms. I switched over to an estrogen heavy pill due to my hair falling out (if you are prone to hair falling out easily progesterone is bad for you) and diarrhea symptoms got worse for a bit. So, just from personal experience I would think there may be some truth in it.


----------



## manders7 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm on the pill, and occasionally I'll get diarrhea a day before or during my period. It's due to prostaglandin hormones. They are released when your uterine lining sheds, assisting to contract and she'd the lining. Some women produce a lot of prostaglandins which can work the same way in the colon, hence the diarrhea. Advil can help, but if you're like me and can't take ibuprofen, I tend to give up alcohol and eat better and drinks lots of water and it makes me feel better. Since it's hormone related IBS-D, I also take immodium. It really helps. My birth control helps a bit but if I'm stressed it doesn't matter. When I started a new birth control my hormones went haywire and I had bad IBS. But it eventually calms.


----------

